# Pike cichlids



## thepack (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of any place in the GTA that sells any of the Crenicichla species?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Contact Oliver at belowwater
Don't waste your money buying from a LFS


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Big Als Mississauga and Scarborough always seem to have a few varieties in. If you are looking to get your feet wet Big Als will suffice but if you are looking for a specialty variety...then check out Below Water. I purchased Vittata and Marmorata from Below Water years ago...I prefer juveniles over adults as most pikes grow quickly and the large ones usually don't ship as well.


----------

